# Main Circuit Box Upgrade Advice.....



## CJMEDINA (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a house that was built in the 40’s. The Electric was updated to a 100 Amp service with a Murray LC112DS LC112DF Main Circuit box……. 
ftp://cj136.gotdns.com/files/DSCN8074.JPG
My problem is that I have used all the slots so that I can’t at this point install a double pole 240V 15 amp breaker for an Air compressor that I have on order. 
ANY SOLUTIONS WITH PRESENT CONDITION?
I would like to upgrade the service to 200 Amps but I don’t know how much that will cost.
If allowed I could do all the work myself.
I have experience with electricity as I am an electronic technician and have wired homes but never installed a new load center.
I don’t know if the electric company charges to upgrade their lines to 200 Amps????
We don’t use a lot of amps so maybe were OK with 100 but if it won’t cost much more then I would go for the 200 Amp service.
If I stay with 100 Amps because of a big charge by the electric company I could go for a 200 Amp box with let’s say 40 slots with a 100 Amp main breaker if that’s possible. 
ANY RECOMEDATIONS FOR THE BRAND AND MODEL OF BOX I COULD USE?

Thanks for your help in advance……..

CJ


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Posting this once is enough. Any more is spamming.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Posting this once is enough. Any more is spamming.


 You beat me to it.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

5..........4...........3..............2...................1.................closed!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

get ready for the curtain.. :thumbup:


----------

